# Does a 1.8t engine fit in a 2.0 mk4 jetta



## Eurotuner514 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey guys 

I heard that a 1.8t engine can fit in a mk4 jetta 2.0 without replacing the tranny 

or anything because the 2.0 and the 1.8t are the same besides specs in the engine itself.

So I was wondering is this really possible ??

thanks in advance guys.

Jr


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

Yes, the 1.8T engine will fit in hue he MK IV engine bay, but I would advise against doing this swap unless you have a complete donor 1.8T equipped car to swap it into the 2.0 car. Why, you ask? While the platform will accept either engine, the wiring is different, exhaust is probably different, radiator, intercooler, ECU, all of this has to be considered. Since the MK IV came with both engines as an option, I would sell the car you don't want and buy the one you do want. Nothing disheartens me more than seeing someone start a swap, get halfway into it, decide it's more than they anticipated, and just give up on it. Many times it leaves them with no car to drive, and they can't sell anything they have, and it turns them off from the brand (in this case, VW), and from wrenching on cars in general. Just my take on the whole thing...


Mike


----------



## Eurotuner514 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Good Moring*

Well I have a 2.0 engine in a mk4 but I want to make it fun to drive I can replace the motor with another 2.0 but 115hp is just not cutting it 
for me :facepalm:.. I was thinking about getting a 1.8t full engine including the turbo, however I want to build this mk4 although I know 
It wont be done over night I was something that I can have fun.. and selling my mk4 is too much.. I bought her to make a project out of it.
Lets say that I swap it to the 1.8t with everything else of a 2.0 would I still be able to drive it around ? Eventually I plan on converting it to 1.8t.
if I got the engine installed what would be the next step in order for the car to run properly.

 Thanks in advance 

Jr


----------



## Deathproofcapri (Aug 18, 2013)

You will need to wire in the 1.8t Ecu. You can't use 2.0 management on it bud. Getting tge engine in and fitted us easy enough. Then you'll need downpipe and exhaust. Intercooler piping, plumbing, wiring harness, etc etc. those should be straight forward as the mk4's came with the 20v already. Why don't you turbo your 8v? If you want a project that's be worthwhile as if you want to drop in the 1.8t, you're better off just selling tge car and buying one with it fitted from factory


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, just as he said man. The MK4 came with a 1.8T from factory, so everything is already setup to accept it. You could take out your 2.0, and put a 1.8T block in its place very easy. However it will not run until you also hook up a complete 1.8T wiring harness, new exhaust, cluster (for immo), intercooler, intercooler piping, etc.. Keep in mind if you live in an emissions state, you have to register it as well, that means you need all the 1.8T EVAP, PCV, and SAI emissions systems from the 1.8T car as well. And your 020 trans is very weak compared to that of a 02J trans found on most MK4 1.8T's and will not hold much power. Your best bet would be to buy another MK4 and swap everything over... however then you could just keep that MK4. In the end, you really need everything out of a MK4 1.8T to get it running. It could be a possibility if you can source a rear end wrecked GTI or Jetta for cheap maybe?

If you keep your 2.0 trans, its now the weakpoint. A stock MK4 06A 1.8T only makes 180HP... you can reach that by boosting your 8V for a lot less headache really. Honestly, as already stated you would be better off selling it and buying a MK4 with a 1.8T already.

Edit:
Lets clear up another issue, the only thing an 06A 1.8T engine and your 8V 2.0 have in common is they are both 4 cylinders and use the same transmission flange (that's not saying much since all VW 4 cylinder engines can share transmissions from 1976 to 20012 I think). The old longitudinal 058 1.8T found in early 98-99 Passats and A4's were much different blocks than a MK4 transverse 06A and did in fact share a lot of similarities with the old MK3 8V 2.0L ABA. That engine would be a waste of time trying to fit into your MK4 however. An 06A 1.8T found in MK4's is very, very, very different from your MK4 2.0L 8V.


----------



## Eurotuner514 (Jan 15, 2014)

*how many km should an engine have to be turbo*

So if I where to turbo my jetta; what would be considered to be a good range to turbo it?
would I have to completely rebuild it ?


----------



## Deathproofcapri (Aug 18, 2013)

Nah, stock internals, stock compression. Unless of course you want mental power.


----------



## MacklinVW (Feb 3, 2012)

hey man am currently doing this swap and started few weeks ago with no mechanical history. my advice to u is find crashed mk4 from junkyard and pull the 1.8t engine and harness up and to the ecu, u can keep the section running to battery I've heard few people saying that yo u have to replace entire interior harness as well but its all connected up correctly for me....

take front clip off, and radiator. 
disconnect wires from rain tray and unbolt ecu wires from that.. 
un bolt exhaust and o2 sensor
disconnect wire to battery and the plug in connecting the engine harness to interior harness
unbolt from tranny and engine mount
detach hoses
detach clutch linkage......etc
and it'll all come out pretty smooth


----------



## SanKastiabro (Nov 15, 2014)

*VW Beetle 2002 1.8 to 2.0 engine swap*

Hello,

I have a question about an engine swap and would like to know if someone can help me out.
I own 2 Beetles. 1st one is a 1999 2.0 automatic tranny (dead tranny). The 2nd is a 2002 1.8 turbo Beetle manual tranny (no engine anymore).
Well, about 2 weeks ago the automatic tranny went out. I went to a couple local mechanics and asked if they could install the 2.0 into the beetle that had a 1.8. They all said yes but didnt know which flywheel/clutch kit to install. They referred me to a local VW repair/parts store but I was told the swap couldn't be done since there is no flywheel/clutch kit that will fit. Has anybody done this or know if it'll work and if so, what flywheel/clutch kit I should buy?
Your help is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## mkforce (Oct 5, 2014)

So did you have to change the inside harness?? Because my car is sitting at vw and the guy is having a hard time programming the immobilizer, not sure why he's having issues. AWP 1.8t engine, engine harness, and ecm swapped into my mk4 2.0


----------

